
Jenkins Security Advisory 2017-04-10 - petetnt
https://jenkins.io/security/advisory/2017-04-10/
======
petetnt
Context: [https://jenkins.io/blog/2017/04/10/security-
advisory](https://jenkins.io/blog/2017/04/10/security-advisory)

